# Plant ID Please



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

this plant intrigued me










Forgive Nicpapa for daring to take your pic.

I hope not disturb. 
It comes from here
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/110418-dutch-style-4.html#post821066


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

AR mini or ludwigia glandulosa. I'm inclined towards the former.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like alternanthera reineckii mini to me


----------



## Danielc03 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for review. And to assume that cause the coloration?


----------

